# Vermeer 604 m net problem



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a vermeer 604 m that I was baling with today and it is giving me a problem with the net. I started baling early today and it baled about 105 rolls fine, then I got a bale where the wrap only covered half of the bale. I thought maybe it would be ok but the next roll did the same thing. I raised the tailgate and look to make sure I didn't pick up a stick and the only problem is the net wrap was wrapped tightly around the roller that has the smaller "rod" looking things welded to it. It was not the big drum on the bottom but the smaller one above it. I cut the net off of the roller and went back to baling and it did fine for about 10-12 rolls and then it did it again. I cut the net and it baled 15 rolls and did it again!! Does anyone know what could cause this problem?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

From what I am reading, the net is wrapping around your starter roller.
If so, I would look to see if there was a burr on the wielded rods in the roller.
I would check the adjustment on the knife (scraper looking deal) that keeps hay from wraping around the starter roller. The knife usually keeps the hay from plugging but might be letting hay pull the net into that roller. I believe the clearance is ten thousands (or a credit card)

I am just thinking what I would look for. There are many here who have more experience than I.
I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The burr thing makes sense because it always wraps on the same side. I will look tomorrow as I hope I can finish baling this weekend!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Check for other places it maybe snagging also like belt splices._

_Are you feeding some crop in when net cycle starts?That helps keep net out of unwanted places,baler pickup,rollers,eetc._


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

New Holland round balers can have the problem described above if there is wet dirt or sticky plant material stuck on the starter roll.


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

get back in the operators manual and make sure everything is to factory specs could be as a little piece of net stuck somewhere even wind at the wrong time


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

do you have the pickup teeth bolted on there to deflect the net or do you have the plastic
i had the metal teeth and when you feed a large ammount of hay in it the teeth get into your starting roller and burr it up
go to your dealer and get the plastic ones and problem goes away


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I finished baling the rest of that hay 211 rolls, and I never had the problem again!! But, I never figured out what started it!! I could not find any burrs and it does have those metal teeth. Luckily that was my last field for the season, but I do need to figure it out before next year!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

maybe it was a bad roll of net.?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

That is seriously what I was starting to think!! I was actually gonna ask, if it was possible to get a bad roll of net?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i used to have a 605 m and about every 100 bales it would screw up 3 in a row
i would change those metal teeth out for plastic ones and go over that roller with your hand and feel it because sometimes you cant see the burrs but you can feel them


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cbe0001 said:


> That is seriously what I was starting to think!! I was actually gonna ask, if it was possible to get a bad roll of net?


Yea it can happen.manufacture defect that wasn't caught,machine screwed up in knitting procces maybe??


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I bought it used this spring with 900 rolls baled through it. I rolled 2000 rolls and never had a single issue. Then it messed the net up like I described above about 3 times every 15 or so bales then it stopped and never did it again. All the mess ups were on the same roll of net so maybe that was the problem!! I felt the rollers and never felt any burrs. I don't have any more hay to bale this year so I guess I will put a new roll in next year and hope everything works fine.


----------

